# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Unknown sword , Middle east ? Ottoman? Russian Caucasus  ?? Islamic stamps??

## p .reid

Purchased this sword due to the blade , hope ive listed in the correct section , 81cm sword , rough scabbard with good mounts , looks to be 2 deep Islamic?? stamps to blade , the fullers also have what looks to be Islamic style script possibly acid ? etched into them , hard to capture on the camera 
 Any help in identifying would be appreciated 
 Regards 
 Phil

----------


## p .reid

Quadara

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Phil,

As you say, it's a Quadara or Qaddara or several other slight spelling differences.
Part of the Kindjal/Qama group of swords and daggers, the area of use is wide, as you say in your title. These seem to have been used from Turkey across to Iran.
The blade is etched to suggest pattern welding. It adds a decorative element without the great effort needed to produce a true pattern welded blade.
That said, the blade may well have a inserted hardened steel edge.
I would suggest a date of around 1920 give or take.

It's a nice sword.

----------


## p .reid

1920s! Thanks , very interesting that they were still (are still?) forging such utilitarian pieces . Does anyone recognize the maker stamp or are they just too numerous to know 
 Any thoughts on replacing the rotted fabric on the scabbard ?

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Phil

These are interesting weapons and while research in their areas of origin has long been ongoing, their popularity elsewhere is growing and identification of the individual makers marks has and is being done.
The mark on yours looks familiar and we are lucky enough here to have members who have researched those and may have access to the non-english speaking websites. Perhaps if they read this they might be able to help with your quest?

It seems likely that your maker also made Kindjal/Qama and their stamp might appear in one of the many studies of this general family.

As a type, these are not ancient and they often look older than they are, when viewed through our western experience.
When I say 1920 give or take, it could be a bit older, but I'd be suprised if it was earlier than say 1890.
On the other hand it could be later in the inter-war period.

I note that although this looks to be a formidable and elegant weapon, there are very minor things that make me think that it's a 20th century example.
The double stamp looks 'rushed'. I would think more of a mis-strike and second try rather than the hammer jumping and ghosting the stamp, but not something you'd expect on an earlier piece.
Also the way that the fullers are ground into the blade and the etched decoration.

The scabbard mounts look to be steel/iron and seem to have koftgari decoartion.
If it were mine, I've carefully rub them with an oily rag to stabilise the rust and reveal the decoration.
Be careful and don't wear the silver overlay.
You might get lucky and see more than just patterns.

----------

